# Wireless Not Working But Ethernet Does



## frazer_7 (Jan 5, 2011)

So I've been googling this problem for hours now and I've finally given up and decided to ask for some help. My computer knowledge is pretty good but I'm not so great with all this internet stuff! I can connect to the internet through the cable but not wirelessly, despite it showing up as being available when I connect it tells me I have limited connectivity. Any help would be very appreciated, i ran a ipconfig and here are the results:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\Cameron>ipconfig/all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Cameron-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : lan
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : lan
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1A-73-D1-54-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : lan
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-24-DA-23-52
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2456:58bd:77af:8287%8(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.3(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 04 January 2011 14:45:17
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 06 January 2011 13:39:25
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.254
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 167779108
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.254
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:445:e80:a292:de2c(Prefer
red)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::445:e80:a292:de2c%10(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : lan
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.lan
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 10:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
C:\Users\Cameron>


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

is the wireless security enabled - if so - remove the wireless profiles and retry to connect - you will need to reenter the wireless security passcode - see below

also post back an xirrus screen shot

and and ipconfig /all with you connected to the wireless and NOT the ethernet

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Wireless Profiles*
http://mgmcc.forumotion.net/networking-tutorials-f17/removing-an-existing-wireless-profile-t109.htm
*- Vista/Windows7:*
http://www.tp-link.com/support/showfaq.asp?id=214
- delete the wireless profiles
Start> control Panel> classic view> network and sharing center> manage wireless networks

Delete the profiles
you will then have to enter the wireless security key for any networks you connect to
--

*Wireless Profiles*
http://mgmcc.forumotion.net/networking-tutorials-f17/removing-an-existing-wireless-profile-t109.htm
*- XP*
http://www.tp-link.com/support/showfaq.asp?id=186
- delete the preferred networks
start> control panel> network connections> right click on the wireless connection> listed wireless networks tab in the preferred network list click on each one and - remove button

you will then have to enter the wireless security key for any networks you connect to
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector} Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC

http://www.xirrus.com/library/wifitools.php
Direct link to the program is here http://www.xirrus.com/library/wifi_download_redirect.php
Then run and install the program 
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on "networks" top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours on the list

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## frazer_7 (Jan 5, 2011)

firstly, thanks for your reply! i have removed the wireless profile, but now my pc isnt even finding the network? i know this forum is for windows but i also have a mac and i can find it on there but i get a similar issue to the limited connectivity problem. without being able to connect to the network i assume i cant provide you answers to the other bits? so when i can reconnect i'll post the results.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

what are you connecting with to post here ?

make and model of modem and router if separate


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Make sure the router's SSID Broadcast is enabled. You can still attach a screen shot of the Xirrus output I think.


----------



## frazer_7 (Jan 5, 2011)

i am connected to the internet using the (ethernet?) cable to the router, its only the wireless that i cant connect to. my router is a Thomson TG585 v7.

how would i go about checking that SSID broadcast is enabled? i went onto my router's page and on the wireless bit the 'Broadcast Network Name' is checked, is that what you mean? and when i open xirrus it doesnt show my wireless network on there, only my neighbours.

thanks for the help.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> how would i go about checking that SSID broadcast is enabled? i went onto my router's page and on the wireless bit the 'Broadcast Network Name' is checked, is that what you mean?


Yes.



> and when i open xirrus it doesnt show my wireless network on there, only my neighbours.


That's even worse than in your first post, 'cause you could detect it then, right?

Two things you can try with the router--either order.

Unplug it for about 2 hours.

Reset it to factory default settings and reconfigure it.


----------

